# Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren



## Nidderauer (18. April 2016)

Hallo Anglers,

 ich hab hier noch ziemlich viele Gummifische rumliegen, vorwiegend Kopytos, die mit einer Unmenge an Weichmachern versehen sind. Deshalb liegen die auch schon über ein Jahrzehnt hier herum.

 Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn, die Weichmacher loszuwerden?

 Gestern hab ich ca. 100 Gufis zweimal für etwa eine halbe Stunde gekocht (im Freien!). Das Ergebnis war, dass sich die Gufis zunächst anfühlten, als wären sie komplett frei von dem Zeugs, es fühlte sich eher wie Gummi an, statt Weichplastik. 

 Ca. eine Stunde später war der Effekt aber wieder dahin, offensichtlich haben sich die Weichmacher aus dem Inneren der Köder wieder auf der Außenhaut breitgemacht.

 Wie macht ihr das denn, um die Weichmacher dauerhaft zu entfernen?

 Noch länger kochen? Schön geschmeidig werden die Gufis ja, da kann man nicht meckern. Allerdings wird das Material etwas weniger zäh, einige der Köder haben bereits im Topf den Schwanz verloren.

 Wäre das mehrfache Einsalzen eine Alternative, sodass die Weichmacher quasi aus dem Gummi "gezogen" werden?

 Oder gibt es andere Chemikalien, mit Hilfe derer man die Köder wieder "händelbar" machen kann, ohne dass die Finger nach Chemie stinken?

 Achso, es geht hier nicht darum, die Fängigkeit zu erhöhen, sondern einfach darum, dass man nach dem Anfassen der Gummiköder noch in der Lage ist, ne Kippe zu drehen oder ne Wurst vom Grill in den Mund zu stecken, ohne dass einem kotzelend wird.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Fr33 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Wenn du versuchst die Phalate (Weichmacher) aus den Gummis raus zu bekommen - dann hast du als Ergebnis nen "Köder" der ggf noch aussieht wie ein Gummifisch... die Konsitenz von nem alten Cookie haben wird.....

 Verstehste auf was ich Hinaus will..... du kannst am Material nichts verändern bzw. was auskochen und die selbe Elasitität erhalten.


----------



## Purist (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Achso, es geht hier nicht darum, die Fängigkeit zu erhöhen, sondern einfach darum, dass man nach dem Anfassen der Gummiköder noch in der Lage ist, ne Kippe zu drehen oder ne Wurst vom Grill in den Mund zu stecken, ohne dass einem kotzelend wird.



Entsorge die Dinger und steige auf unlackierte Metallköder um, Naturköder sind auch eine Alternative. 

Wenn du sie trotzdem verangeln willst: Handschuhe anziehen. #c


----------



## Andal (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Es gibt auch Gummis, die ohne stinkende Chemie auskommen. Zum Beispiel von DeLalande, oder Jörg Strehlow.


----------



## dcpolo (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> nach dem Anfassen der Gummiköder noch in der Lage ist, ne Kippe zu drehen



 :q Slapstick as it´s best:m


----------



## Welpi (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Die Weichmacher sind elementarer Bestandteil des GuFi. Wenn Du diese Substanzen komplett entfernen würdest (was praktisch eher schwierig ist) dann änderst Du die Materialeigenschaft soweit, dass der GuFi wohl nicht mehr für den angedachten Verwendungszweck benutzbar wäre. Mit der Entscheidung, einen GuFi zu verwenden "kaufst" Du auch Weichmacher, da kommst Du nicht drann vorbei. Es gibt keinen GuFi ohne Weichmacher! Auch die sogenannten "weichmacherfreien" GuFis beinhalten Substanzen, die das Gummi in die gewünschte haptische Form bringen...das sind dann in der Regel keine Phthalate mehr aber chemisch ähnliche Substanzen, die anders heissen #t


----------



## Nidderauer (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Andal schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Gummis, die ohne stinkende Chemie auskommen. Zum Beispiel von DeLalande



Ja eben, so ein paar Sandra's und Looba's liegen hier auch noch irgendwo in irgendwelchen Kisten rum. Das ist ein gutes Beispiel, dass es auch ohne stinkende Finger geht.

Es sind ja auch nicht alle Köder gleichermaßen betroffen, die einfarbigen mit nachträglich aufgespritzten Farben auf dem Rücken sind da in der Regel durchaus noch im erträglichen Rahmen, aber bei den meisten "laminierten", d.h. mehrfarbig im Spritzguß hergestellten Gufis ist das schon ne ziemlich üble Soße, in der die Dinger in der Tüte eingelagert sind.

Aber auch nicht bei allen, weshalb ich der Ansicht war, dass die Köder erst nach der Herstellung damit mehr oder weniger behandelt worden sind. Und dann müsste man das ja auch wieder irgendwie wegbekommen können, wenn auch nicht komplett.

Und was die "Selbstgießer" da heutzutage verwenden, z.B. Plastisol, ist also auch nicht frei von Weichmachern, sondern lediglich frei von Phalaten?

Grüße Sven


----------



## Andal (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Ganz ohne Chemie geht es halt nicht. Aber es geht stellenweise ohne stinkende Chemie und man kann den ganz üblen Stinkern etwas die Spitze nehmen. Mehr ist leider nicht drin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Und was die "Selbstgießer" da heutzutage verwenden, z.B. Plastisol, ist also auch nicht frei von Weichmachern, sondern lediglich frei von Phalaten?
> 
> Grüße Sven


Richtig, auch was gerne mal als "Biogummifisch" vermarktet wird, ist trotzdem schnödes Plaste und so bio wie halt Plaste sein kann...

Und was genau drin sein soll, in welche Stoffe sich das zersetzt, ob auch Glitter "bio" oder abbaubar ist  etc., dazu gibts ja keine Angaben, da ist nix zertifiziert, keinerlei Studien etc., sondern nur eben die Behauptungen, dass das bessere Gufis sein sollen.

Wer da ausweichen will, muss in Richtung Streamer binden aus Naturmaterial gehen, alles andere ist Augenwischerei....


----------



## Purist (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Andal schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Chemie geht es halt nicht. Aber es geht stellenweise ohne stinkende Chemie und man kann den ganz üblen Stinkern etwas die Spitze nehmen. Mehr ist leider nicht drin.



Ginge schon, nur nicht ohne Kompromisse.
Die Gummifische waren vor 85 Jahren noch aus Kautschuk oder dessen Ersatzmaterialien, die Beweglichkeit war nach ein paar Einsätzen allerdings vorbei. Wie lange gibt's das Weichermacherzeug? Seit den späten 60ern oder frühen 70ern?


----------



## Nidderauer (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer da ausweichen will, muss in Richtung Streamer binden aus Naturmaterial gehen, alles andere ist Augenwischerei....


 

 So weit bin ich noch nicht |supergri. Es geht halt wirklich vielmehr um diese Problematik.




Purist schrieb:


> Entsorge die Dinger



 Oder eben auch nicht. Im derzeitigen Zustand mag ich sie nicht verwenden, also Tonne.

 Es muss doch jemand von euch schonmal ein bisserl was ausprobiert haben? Z.B.:

 - 14 Tage wässern (in Spüliwasser ?) mit täglichem Wechsel des Wassers?

 - Einsalzen über denselben Zeitraum, mit täglichem Erneuern des Salzes, um da sämtliche Flüssigkeiten aus dem Gummi rauszuziehen.

 - Mehrmaliges Kochen? Das hat ja zumindest schon den Erfolg gebracht, dass die Köder für eine gewisse Zeit anfaßbar waren, ohne stinkige Finger zu bekommen. Allerdings traten die Weichmacher aus dem Inneren nach einiger Zeit wieder nach Außen. Vielleicht hätte ich etwas länger kochen sollen oder dasselbe mit vorher kräftig eingesalzenen Ködern?

 Werde das Problem auf jeden Fall nochmal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja eine dauerhafte Verbesserung, irgendwann muss ja die Konzentration der Weichmacher so gering werden, dass da kaum noch was spürbar ist.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Andal (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Und vor lauter Weichmachern brauchen dann am Ende manche Zeitgenossen einen blauen Hartmacher... böse Vermutungen!


----------



## Purist (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Werde das Problem auf jeden Fall nochmal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja eine dauerhafte Verbesserung, irgendwann muss ja die Konzentration der Weichmacher so gering werden, dass da kaum noch was spürbar ist.



Das kannst du vergessen, wenn die Weichmacherkonzentration merklich abnimmt, zerbröseln dir die Dinger in den Fingern. Nichts anderes passiert mit Gufis, die lange genug im Wasser lagen.


----------



## kati48268 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Ich hab all meine (ungeflavourten) Gufis ins Waschbecken geschmissen, mit Spüli & warmen Wasser zunächst mal abgewaschen.

Dann portionsweise in einen größeren Gefrierbeutel, etwas Fischöl dazu, Luft rein rusten und zudrehen, kräftig schütteln.
Auf & unter Zewa dann kurz gelagert, damit das überschüssige Öl abtropft und ab wieder in die Boxen.

Resultat: zunächst haben alle eine Zeit lang ein schönis fischiges Flavour, der Fischöl-Geruch verschwindet nach einiger Zeit, der üble Gummimief ist aber auch weg.
Bin so ganz zufrieden damit.

An dem Weichmacher-Problem ändert das aber natürlich nix.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Wenn man normale Gummis in einem kleinen Glas  mit Spiritus über 2 Tage ziehen lässt, sind alle Weichmacher draußen und der Gummi ist hart wie ein Stück Holz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Wobblerbau?
;-))))


----------



## Purist (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobblerbau?



Aber nur mit Naturlacken, folglich ohne Klarlack d.h. notwendigerweise mit regelmäßigem "einölen". |rolleyes 
Deswegen schrieb ich doch: Metallköder. Die sind zwar in der Herstellung auch eine Sauerei, dafür halten sie ewig und beim Anfummeln geht auch nichts durch die Haut.


----------



## CaptainPike (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Weichmacher rauskochen. Oh man. Das ist echt gut. Ich koch jetzt mal die Wolle aus meinem Pulli, die kratzt immer so 8p


----------



## zanderzone (18. April 2016)

Jetzt lass mal echt die Kirche im Dorf!!
Fluppe drehen, aber keine Gummifische mehr anfassen wollen.. Das passt echt verdammt gut zusammen!!


----------



## Revilo62 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Wenn man sich mit den Weichmachern auseinandersetzt und zumindest annimmt,zu wissen, wie sie ins oder auch auf das Material gebracht werden, der weiß auch, einmal drin oder dran gibt es quasi keinen Weg, diese wieder loszuwerden.
Letztendlich bleibt die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, den wir müssen uns quasi überall, wo flexible Kunststoffe oder auch Lacke verwendet werden, damit auseinandersetzen.
Leider gibt es derzeit keine gesetzliche Pflicht, diese auch zu deklarieren oder hat schon jemand diese Deklaration auf irgendeinem Gebrauchsartikel gefunden. Dazu kommt noch, dass es keine untoxischen Weichmacher gibt und über die Begrifflichkeit unbedenklich schwebt ja auch ein Schatten, denn was heute undenklich ist, kann nach entsprechenden Studien morgen schon schwere Schäden verursachen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Nidderauer (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Hallo,



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ... zumindest annimmt,zu wissen, wie sie ins oder auch auf das Material gebracht werden...



welche Erkenntnisse hast Du denn, wie die Weichmacher auf/in den Gummi kommen?



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Weichmacher rauskochen. Oh man.


 
 Wer immer nur Maggiwürfel nimmt, kann natürlich nicht wissen, dass man selbst einen Gummiadler auskochen kann, um daraus diverse Inhaltsstoffe zu extrahieren. Vor allem guten Geschmack . 

 Der Duft der kochenden Gufis deutete jedenfalls deutlich darauf hin, dass sich da diverse Chemikalien in die Luft und ins Kochwasser abgesetzt haben. Und wenns nur ein kleiner Teil davon war, ist das immer noch besser als nix.

 Geschmeidiger sind sie aber geworden, die gekochten Gufis. Trotz etwas weniger Weichmacher. Oder hat sich dieser jetzt noch besser verteilt? Oder ist die vermeintliche Geschmeidigkeit ein erstes Anzeichen von Auflösungserscheinungen?

 Fakt ist, selbst mit kaltem Wasser und Spüli bekommt man das Zeug auf der Außenseite wenigstens vorübergehend abgewaschen, sodass die Dinger recht griffig werden und nicht mehr schleimig/schmierig sind @ Kati, das hab ich auch schon mal ausprobiert. Allerdings hält dieser Zustand nicht besonders lange an.

 Durch das Einlegen in Salz fangen sie tatsächlich an zu schrumpfen, so das Erscheinungsbild im Schwanzbereich bei ein paar auch schon älteren Koppen-Shads.

 Danke auch für die anderen hilfreichen Antworten, auch in Bezug auf den Spiritus @Laichzeit, werde in den nächsten Wochen mal ein bisserl was ausprobieren und dann berichten.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Revilo62 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Hallo Nidderauer, hat zwar mit dem Angeln wenig zu tun, aber Weichmacher werden bereits bei der Herstellung der Kunststoffmasse hinzugefügt, z.B. in der Gummiproduktion
Hier wurde der Weichmacher bereits in der Vorverarbeitungsstufe benötigt, um das Material geschmeidig zu halten und wenn dieser dann vulkanisiert wird, muss er zudem noch hitzebeständig sein . Dennoch bleibt der Weichmacher ein mehr oder weniger flüchtiges Material, sonst würden Gummikabel sehr schnell spröde und rissig werden, selbiges trifft für Reifen zu .
Natürlich gibt es mehr oder weniger giftige Weichmacher, die aber oftmals nicht in die Kostestruktur des Endproduktes passen .
Es gibt aber fast keinen Bereich unseres Lebens, wo Weichmacher keinen Einfluss haben, selbst in der Pharmaindustrie sind sie kaum wegzudenken.
Mir hat mal ein Chemiker in unserer Gummibude erklärt, dass mkt Weichmachern versetzte Materialien, insbesondere PVC, nicht mehr von einander trennbar sind und eigentlich nur noch die thermische Entsorgung möglich ist, was aber wiederum wieder zu Problemen führen kann.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig, auch was gerne mal als "Biogummifisch" vermarktet wird, ist trotzdem schnödes Plaste und so bio wie halt Plaste sein kann...



Reden wir hier jetzt von biologisch unproblematischem Plastik aus Hanf?   :g 
Bioplaste geht nämlich durchaus, aber ob man aus Hanfplastik auch Gummifische herstellen kann weiß ich nicht, ohne Weichmacher aber bestimmt nicht. 
Für Wobbler fänd ich das aber richtig geil. Schadet der Umwelt nicht, da im Verlustfall biologisch abbaubar, kein Tropenholz das ewig weite Strecken hierher gekarrt wird, setzt zudem im Wachstum Unmengen an CO² um, benötigt keinen Dünger oder Pestizide und wäre zudem noch um ein vielfaches stoßfester als herkömmliche Plastikmaterialien. :k :k

Sry! Ich mag die Pflanze halt #c


----------



## CaptainPike (19. April 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Wer immer nur Maggiwürfel nimmt, kann natürlich nicht wissen, dass man selbst einen Gummiadler auskochen kann, um daraus diverse Inhaltsstoffe zu extrahieren. Vor allem guten Geschmack .
> 
> Der Duft der kochenden Gufis deutete jedenfalls deutlich darauf hin, dass sich da diverse Chemikalien in die Luft und ins Kochwasser abgesetzt haben. Und wenns nur ein kleiner Teil davon war, ist das immer noch besser als nix.


 
 Also da würde ich auch klar das Gummiadler-Extrakt dem Maggiwürfel vorziehen! Ne im Ernst, ich finde deine Idee im Ansatz ja sehr edel, Weichmacher sind schließlich mindestens so böse wie Maggiwürfel. Aber wozu der ganze Aufwand, wobei man ja noch nichtmal weiss ob man überhaupt den Weichmacher erwischt bei dem was man da versucht, bzw wenn man es schafft wahrscheinlich das Material zerbröselt. Das Zeug hat ja nunmal irgendeine Funktion. Also ich würde da lieber auf was härteres Umsteigen oder nach Bio-Gummis suchen :q


----------



## Nidderauer (3. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Hallo,

so, ich wollte ja noch berichten, was aus der ganzen Sache geworden ist.

Die zweimal ausgekochten Gufis lagen bis vor kurzem offen auf einer Styroporplatte herum. Waren sie zu Beginn noch leicht klebrig schmierig und hinterließen Duftspuren an den Fingern, so war das zuletzt nicht mehr der Fall und sie waren von der "Griffigkeit" wie ein Stück Gummi.

Vor 2 Wochen hab ich sie in einer Plaste-Tacklebox verstaut und bis heute haben sie nicht wieder begonnen zu schwitzen. Also das ist zwar sehr langwierig, scheint aber halbwegs zu funktionieren.

Das da funktioniert allerdings viel besser und auch schneller:



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenn man normale Gummis in einem kleinen Glas mit Spiritus über 2 Tage ziehen lässt, sind alle Weichmacher draußen und der Gummi ist hart wie ein Stück Holz.



Ich hab eine weitere Ladung extrem schmieriger Gufis allerdings nur für ca. 30 Minuten in Spiritus eingelegt.

Die Farbe der Gummifische ist zwar z.T. in den Spiritus übergegangen (sieht man dem Gummi allerdings nicht an), aber nach dem Abspülen und Trocknen hatte ich die "saubersten" Gufis aller Zeiten in der Hand. Ob das so bleibt oder ob sich aus dem Inneren des Materials im Laufe der Zeit wieder Weichmacher auf den Weg nach Außen machen, kann ich derzeit noch nicht beurteilen.

Es schaut auf jeden Fall schonmal recht positiv aus.

Werde berichten.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (3. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Wenn du einen Eindruck davon haben willst, was alles aus dem Gufi in den Spiritus über geht, gib langsam Wasser dazu. Die meisten Weichmacher und Farbstoffe für Gummis sind nur wenig wasserlöslich. Ab einem gewissen Wasseranteil entmischen sie sich.
Mein 2-Tage Versuch war ein 7 cm Gummifisch in 4cl Spiritus. Marke weiß ich nicht, sie riechen wie Kopytos.
Ungefähr die Hälfte Wasser dazu ergab eine weiße Masse, wie ein nicht ganz hartgekochtes Ei. Dem reinen Alkohol sieht man das nicht an.

Mittlerweile sehe ich die Alkohol und Ölexperimente deutlich kritischer, da man eine nicht unerhebliche Menge an Giftstoffen in ein geeignetes Lösemittel überführt. Das erleichtert den Weg in die Blutbahn erheblich.


----------



## fischbär (4. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Schmeiß das alte Zeug weg. Auskochen und die Soße dann ins Abwasser ist jedenfalls pfui.
Moderne Gufis wie zB Keitech verwenden ungiftige Weichmacher und fangen meist auch besser als die traditionellen Kopytos.
Wie bereits angemerkt, bestehen Gufis aus PVC. Und PVC ist so hart wie Plexiglas. Wenn man die Weichmacher entfernen würde, hätte man einen kleinen schrumpeligen Plasteklotz oder eben Gebrösel.


----------



## hanzz (4. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



fischbär schrieb:


> ......
> Moderne Gufis wie zB Keitech verwenden ungiftige Weichmacher .....



Haste dafür vielleicht eine Quelle ?



fischbär schrieb:


> ......und fangen meist auch besser als die traditionellen Kopytos.



 Kommt sicher auf die Umstände und den Zielfisch an.
 In manchen Situationen hat sicher der Kopyto die Nase vorn.


----------



## fischbär (4. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Steht auf der Keitech Packung in japanisch drauf. Vermutlich verwenden die einfach die ganz normalen neuen Weichmacher, die auch in Spielzeug, Kabeln etc. drin sind. Gibt's doch genug phtalatfreie Kompositionen.


----------



## Nidderauer (5. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sehe ich die Alkohol und Ölexperimente deutlich kritischer, da man eine nicht unerhebliche Menge an Giftstoffen in ein geeignetes Lösemittel überführt. Das erleichtert den Weg in die Blutbahn erheblich.



 Danke für die Infos. So unkritisch sehe ich das insgesamt auch nicht.

 Was die Gufis angeht, nimmt man aber wohl bei gereinigten Exemplaren doch eine deutlich geringere Menge an Giftstoffen über die Haut auf, was dem gegenüber zu stellen wäre, was man beim Reinigungsprozess aufnimmt.

 Die Frage ist halt, wohin mit der eingefärbten Reinigungsbrühe? Bisher ist sie noch im verschlossenen Gurkenglas. Wenn ich sie zur Lack-/Farbentsorgung bringe, sollte die Entsorgung eigentlich möglichst umweltschonend erfolgen können. Die Frage ist halt auch, was das kostet und wieviel Kg Gufis man mit einem Liter Spiritus reinigen kann.

 Werfe ich die überdosierten Gummis in die Tonne, ist das Problem mit deren Entsorgung ja auch nicht geklärt. 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Mork (5. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Was ist denn mit den Gummifischen von Moby? Ich habe diese noch nicht getestet aber liest sich erstmal gut:
https://www.moby-softbaits.de/index.php/wissenswert
[edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte]
Und hier Infos zum Werkstoff:
http://shop.der-angler.de/index.php?cat=c35_MOBY-SOFTBAITS.html
[edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte]

Klingt wie Werbung aber ich habe mit den Kollegen keinen Kontakt aber nachdem ich etliche Gummifische verloren hatte, habe ich nach einem umweltfreundlicheren Köder gesucht und dieser klingt ganz ansprechend. Ich werde die auf jeden Fall mal testen.

Gruß
Mork


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Wer in dem Bereich seriös sein will und mit "Umwelt" werben, sollte entsprechende Zertifizierungen und Untersuchungen entsprechend seriöser Institute diesbezüglich vorweisen können...

Ansonsten ist das halt zuerst mal eine reine Werbeaussage...


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Für mich ist da herstellerunabhängig überall irgendwelche Krätze drin - kann draufstehen, was will (insbesondere bei Ködern mit Flavour).

Es gibt jedoch durchaus mehr und vergleichsweise weniger "original-suppende" Köder.

Beispielsweise kamen die normalen Slottershads bei mir bislang alle so gut wie "trocken" daher.

Dasselbe bei Twistern von Kalin's und den Jerky J Swims von Castaic - auch diese scheinen in ihrer Originalverpackung so gut wie nicht zu "schwitzen".

Aber egal: 

Auch Nichtschwitzer behandle ich jeweils zuerst mal behandschuht mit Billigsalz und Spüli.

"OVP-mittelsuppig" sind meiner Erfahrung nach z. B. Produkte von Lunker City. Die fühlen sich jedoch nach meiner Erstbehandlung dann ziemlich lange trocken an.

Am allerwenigsten vertrage ich wie gesagt die Absonderungen von Berkley-Gummifischen. Die mag mein Organismus irgendwie überhaupt nicht.

Richtig widerlich waren auch mal so seltsame No-Name-Groß-Meeresgummis aus ner Grabbelkiste (wollte die auf Waller bzw. Hecht einsetzen).

Die waren auch von vorn herein sehr klebrig (nicht schlunzig, sondern richtig "anhaftend") und liefen dann nicht anständig. So habe ich sie mit Bleikopf geriggt in ihrer Verpackung vergessen.

Nach ner Weile durch Zufall mal wieder rausgeholt, und siehe da: Die Bleiköpfe hatten ein braun-klebriges und sehr seltsam riechendes "Coating".

Die Bleiköpfe waren so "festgecoatet", dass sie nur schwer wieder rausgingen (hatte die nicht mit Sekundenkleber etc. fixiert, sondern nur ganz normal aufgezogen).

Der braune Schlunz hatte sich zudem auch großflächig in der Verpackung ausgebreitet, sah aus wie "Kaffeesatzschlamm".

Keine Ahnung, was das war oder an was das genau lag (hatte ich bei anderen Gummis in dieser Form bislang noch nie) - es war jedenfalls höchst garstig und für mich genug Grund zur sofortigen Entsorgung.


----------



## Nidderauer (5. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

So, ich hab jetzt in dem Gurkenglas mit bereits gebrauchtem grünen Spiritus noch 3 Pack laminierte 6,5-er Kopys in hier erprobt fängigen Farben "entfettet" und das wars dann wohl auch mit der Methode.

 Hab dann der Chemikalienmischung mal Wasser zugegeben und da entsteht schon eine ziemlich seltsame Suppe. Da schwimmen sogar die konzentrierten Farbpigmente oben drauf, wie Fettaugen auf der Suppe.

 Und das jetzt randvolle Gurkenglas geht dann demnächst zur Farbentsorgung....

 Die anderen Gufis wandern dann erstmal wieder in siffiger Form ins gut gelüftete Lager, ich glaub aber nicht, dass ich die nochmal brauchen werde. Aber man weiß ja nie.

 Werde dann auch wieder auf Spüli und Salz zurückgreifen, so wie der PirschHirsch das macht.

 Das ist zwar nicht ganz so effektiv, aber der Duft der Spiritus-Gummiextrakt-Brühe in der Nase ist auch nicht ohne, selbst wenn man im Freien ist...

 Grüße Sven


----------



## fischbär (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Du reinigst da gar nichts. Die Weichmacher diffundieren in zwei Tagen wieder zur Oberfläche. Wenn die Weichmacher da wirklich raus sind ist der Gufi im Arsch.
Die Weichmacher werden da nicht umsonst reingemischt.


----------



## Santy (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Profiblinker gibt immer noch 'nen Extraschuss mit in die Packung.


----------



## Nidderauer (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Santy schrieb:


> ... gibt immer noch 'nen Extraschuss mit in die Packung.


 
 Der Ansicht bin ich auch, nicht nur bei PB. Selbst bei den Kopytos in den 25-er Packs gibt's Trocknere und Batschnasse.

 Vor allem die nachträglich Lackierten, also z.B. Chartreuse mit schwarzem Rücken könnten überhaupt nicht lackiert werden, wären die bereits in der Form hergestellt worden, dass sie Dauerschwitzen.

 @Fischbär: Die Dosis macht das Gift, die Gummifische anderer Hersteller schwitzen ja auch nicht, sind aber trotzdem flexibel genug für den vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



> Du reinigst da gar nichts. Die Weichmacher diffundieren in zwei Tagen  wieder zur Oberfläche. Wenn die Weichmacher da wirklich raus sind ist  der Gufi im Arsch.
> Die Weichmacher werden da nicht umsonst reingemischt.


Das ist klar - die Weichmacher an sich bekommt man mit Salz und Spüli definitiv nicht aus dem Gummi raus.

Zumindest in meinem Fall geht es "nur" um die oberflächliche Entsuppung, da ich diesen fühlbaren OVP-Schlunz wie gesagt überhaupt nicht vertrage.

Wenn sich Köder "trocken" anfühlen, ist alles ok - dann wird's mir bei direktem Handkontakt weder schlecht noch schwindelig.

Sollten die dann nachschwitzen, werden sie eben zu Hause nachgerubbelt.

Es ist auch empfehlenswert, Köderboxen sorgfältig auf (Nachschwitz-) Schlunzreste zu untersuchen und diese ggf. zu entfernen, wenn der Boxeninhalt wechselt

--> so verhindert man, dass "unsichtbare" Weichmacherreste in der Box hernach eingefüllte Kunststoffwobbler, Gummis anderer Hersteller etc. anfressen.


----------



## fischbär (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Das klebrige in der Packung ist übrigens kein Weichmacher sondern Babyöl! Damit sie nicht aneinander kleben.


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Besser wären vermutlich Köder aus Silikon. Aber das wäre wohl zu teuer....


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Das mag durchaus sein - löst bei mir jedoch wie gesagt ne üble Reaktion mit Schwindelgefühlen und Übelkeit aus.

Demzufolge muss da irgendwas drin sein, das ich nicht vertrage. 

Und das kann theoretisch nur im Öl gelöster Weichmacher sein - andernfalls wäre das kein normales Babyöl, sondern etwas zum postnatalen Kontinententvölkern.

Zumal genau dieser Schlunz dann nach ner Weile ja wieder austritt.

Abgesehen davon habe ich schon US-Großköder in Einzel-OVP gekauft, die ebenfalls so schlunzig waren, aber durch den Verkauf in Einzeleinheiten ja gar nicht an anderem Packungsinhalt festkleben konnten.

Ich bleibe dabei: Dieser OVP-Schleim ist (zumindest in meinem Fall) nicht ganz geheuer - was auch immer da nun konkret drin sein mag. Irgendwas dringt da über die Haut in den Organismus ein.

Zumal ich da herstellerunabhängig immer was in gesundheitlicher Hinsicht merke, wenn auch verschieden stark.

Wobei dann ebenso herstellerunabhängig nach Salz und Spüli a Ruh isch. Zumindest so lange, bis das Geschwitze wieder losgeht.


----------



## fischbär (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Na klar, der Weichmacher löst sich da drin.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Hmmm, das wäre dann schon irgendwie teuflisch - ist Babyöl doch dazu gedacht bzw. gemacht, schnell in die Haut einzudringen... wäre dann ein echter Miestransporter...


----------



## Nidderauer (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Ob Babyöl, Fischöl oder andere Lockstoffe in öliger Form, da lösen sich überall die Weichmacher.

 Vielleicht sollte man die Dinger in etwas aufbewahren, was austretende Absonderungen sofort aufnimmt.

 So in der Art wie eine Babywindel. Oder Trennmittel, wie z.B. Talkum?

 Hast Du ein paar Bleiköppe zuviel im Hobbyraum gegossen oder sonstige Schwermetallbelastungen @Pirschhirsch? 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Nee, mit Bleikopfgießen etc. hab ich nix am Hut. Wüsste auch nicht, wo ich mich ständig Schwermetallen ausgesetzt haben sollte.

Muss daher ne Art Allergie sein oder sowas.

Bin aber froh, dass ich da was merke - sonst würde das Zeug ja quasi unbemerkt in mich reinwandern.

Worauf ich dankend verzichten kann.



> Vielleicht sollte man die Dinger in etwas aufbewahren, was austretende Absonderungen sofort aufnimmt.



Hmm, könnte evtl. auch mit Billigsalz funktionieren. Hab ich aber bislang nicht ausprobiert, sondern die Dinger nur damit vor dem eigentlichen Abwaschen abgerubbelt.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

Mit Spüli ist zumindest das Öl weg. Ich bin aber eigentlich ganz froh, wenn mich die Gummis noch durch ihren Gestank warnen. Geruchlose Weichmacher und nicht stinkende Gummifische sind auch nicht unbedingt ungefährlich.

Edit: Manche Gummifsiche scheinen ja auch mit Bleiköpfen zu reagieren. Der bleiorganische Weichmacher-GAU ist wohl der endgültige Fall für die Tonne.


----------



## Brummel (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*

"Gummifische" sind ein durch und durch chemisches, künstliches Produkt und lösen bei mir mittlerweile in etwa die gleichen Gefühle aus wie eine im Bach treibende Plastiktüte.
Die Weichmacher (Phtalate) da mit anderen chemischen Methoden entfernen (oder "entschärfen"...) zu wollen wirkt wie der berühmte Kampf eines berittenen Möchtegerns gegen Windmühlen...
Keiner von uns kann heutzutage ohne.... 
Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht geb ich mal zu daß ich bis vor kurzem auch Gummifische selbst "kreiert" habe und mich an den Ergebnissen erfreut habe...., die letzte heimische Mikrowelle war dann nur noch als Zeitanzeige zu nutzen .
Meiner Meinung nach ist es sowieso zu spät Umweltbewußtsein zu zeigen, aber ich konzentriere mich in letzter Zeit wieder mehr auf natürliche Köder, die zwar auch nicht immer gut riechen aber beim Verlust nicht ganz so ins Kontor schlagen. :m


----------



## Nidderauer (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bin aber froh, dass ich da was merke - sonst würde das Zeug ja quasi unbemerkt in mich reinwandern.


 
 Sehr viel anders ergehts mir auch nicht, sonst würde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch keine Gedanken darum machen, die Belastung auf einem möglichst niedrigen Level zu halten.

 Ein paar Salzleichen hab ich noch hier liegen. Schauen vom Prinzip her so aus wie Schrumpfköpfe, aber z.T. sehr unregelmäßig geschrumpft, vor allem im Schwanzbereich, was ganz sicher auf Kosten des Laufverhaltens geht.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (6. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Edit: Manche Gummifsiche scheinen ja auch mit Bleiköpfen zu reagieren. Der bleiorganische Weichmacher-GAU ist wohl der endgültige Fall für die Tonne.



Das ist wohl auch eine Frage der Zeit. Hab heute wieder mal ein paar Kopytos rausgekramt, die mind. 10 Jahre in einem Druckverschlußbeutel waren inkl. Bleinkopf. Da hatten auch alle Bleiköpfe eine braune geschlossene Patina, die allerdings bei Druck abbröselte....

Dann auch noch ein paar ebenso alte mehrfarbige kleine Slottershads mit Bleikopf, da hat offensichtlich das Weichplastik durch eine chemische Reaktion begonnen, sich aufzulösen und es war nur mehr eine schmierige Pampe in der Tüte erkennbar. Das ging dann ungeöffnet in die Tonne....

Allerdings sind die meisten Bleiköpfe, die ohne Gummi gelagert wurden auch in der Form oxidiert, dass die über die Jahre eine weißlich staubige Oberfläche bekommen haben. Gesund ist das mit Sicherheit auch nicht, wenn man das Zeug einatmet....

Grüße Sven


----------



## randio (7. September 2016)

*AW: Weichmacher in Gummifischen eliminieren*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Das ist wohl auch eine Frage der Zeit. Hab heute wieder mal ein paar Kopytos rausgekramt, die mind. 10 Jahre in einem Druckverschlußbeutel waren inkl. Bleinkopf. Da hatten auch alle Bleiköpfe eine braune geschlossene Patina, die allerdings bei Druck abbröselte....
> 
> Dann auch noch ein paar ebenso alte mehrfarbige kleine Slottershads mit Bleikopf, da hat offensichtlich das Weichplastik durch eine chemische Reaktion begonnen, sich aufzulösen und es war nur mehr eine schmierige Pampe in der Tüte erkennbar. Das ging dann ungeöffnet in die Tonne....
> 
> ...



Haste mal überlegt einfach mir Korkpose und Würmern zu fischen?


----------

